# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  أبشع قطه في العالم

## سيناريو

عذراً على بشاعة الصور والله كرهوني في القطاوه مو صايره كانها دجاجه؟؟؟ لا تنسوا التعليق 
ملطوووووووش لعيونكم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*يماااااااااااااااااه تخوف بصراحه*

----------


## ساقي العطاشا

شكرا على الصووووووووووووور

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

لا تعليق

مشكورة خيتوو على الصور
عساااك ع القوة يااارب

----------


## MOONY

يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ :weird: 
وش هو دي زي الخنزير
تلوع الجبد
مشكوره خيتو سيانريو
تحياتي لك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*وييييه تخوف مع فيسها بعد تغمز فاكره روحها حليوه*
*تسلمي اختي ع الصور*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## Love Rafael

وييييييييييييع 
يمة تخووووووووووووووف
يسلمواختي سيناريو
الله يعطيك الف عافية
تقبلي مني ارق التحايا

----------


## سيناريو

* الله يوفقكم*
*وتسلمو لي على هالطله الحللللللللوه*

----------


## سمراء

وييييع شكلها مقرف
تسلمي خيتو عالصور
لاعدمنا جديدك المميز
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياسبحان الله
كانها خنزير
مشكوورة اختي 
عل الصورة 
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*مسكين



ليش مافيه شعر

يمكن حرااان


خخخخخخخخ


لا ويبي له يستخدم كريم ضد التجاعيد


هع هع هع هع



يسلمووو على الصوره


دمتــ بود*

----------


## غرورالورد

_وييييييييييييع 
يمة تخووووووووووووووف_
_هذي وين شعرها لايكون باعته بالسوق السوداء؟؟
يسلمواختي سيناريو
الله يعطيك الف عافية
__
_

----------


## ..انين الروح..

سبحان الله 

شكلها صاير ما ادري كيف فيها شي غلط 

قطه ومثل الكلب وبنت عم الخنزير هههههههههه

تحياتي
رهوفه

----------


## سيناريو

*هههههههههههه ضحكتني الردود موووت تسلمو لي كلكم على الطله الفلاش اللي نورت*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*ويش صاير وشو ذا المخلوق الفضائي*
*شكلها فلبينيه القطوه أشوف عيونها زيهم* 
*يسلمووو على الصور اللي تخوف...*
*...تــحـــــيـــــاتــــــيـ...*

----------


## سيناريو

*يسلمو حسرة الروح ياقمر على هالطله الحلوة*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

مشكوره اختي ع الصوره

----------


## دمعه الحسين

اخاف واكش مدا الوش بصراحه ما اعرف اكول غير تسلم على هذا الرعب 
اختك دمعه الحسين 
والسلام في الختام

----------


## المومياءة

السلام عليكم
يووو وش فيها هذي
تخرع
يبي لها عملية تجميل
ثانكس على الصور

----------


## دمعه الحسين

سلام عليكم اخواني  واخواتي اريد ان اصبح عليكم واقول صباح الخير عللى الجميع  واريد اكول ان محاضرات  الشيخ حميد المهاجر بدأ من ليله امس كل يوم في الساعه 18بتوقيت اغرينش في الليل  على قناة الانوار الفضائيه تتكلم عن ظهور الامام الحجه وانا اعجبت في كلامه  جدا  
والسلام في الختام 
وكل عانم وانتم ابخير

----------


## عاشق الافراح

سبحان الله
انا اول مره اشوف كدا بصراحه تخوف انا لو اشوفه في الليل في مزرعه يمكن اموت ويلي

يعطيك الف عافيه اختي بس مره ثانيه لاتجيبي شي يخوف 
ننتظر جديدك الله لايحرمنا منك يارب

----------


## سيناريو

* هههه رعبناكم شوي يالله فرصه مرعبه هاذي  المره* 
*مشكورين على المرور المنور ولا يحرمنا من هالمرور الطيب*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

وووووووووووووووووووع
زي مقالت موني كأنه خنزير ........ اسمحوا الي يعني 
وكانه دجاااجة وووووع 
يسلموووو سيناريو ننتظر جديدش 
والله يفقش في حياتش
تحياااااااااتي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ياعلييييييييي مسكينه والله
عورت قلبي صراحه
تحياتي بدون تعليق
ريوووش

----------


## solav

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره ماتخوف

----------

